# My son has just died and I'm due



## jojo1972

My gorgeous 17 year old son died last week in hospital after being hit by a car whilst on his push bike. I feel guilty for any excitement I feel for having baby Callum and can't grieve properly for the son I've just lost. His funeral is on monday 3rd and I'm having a sweep the day after to try and start things off due to me having gestational diabetes. This is not the first loss I've suffered as I lost my first son nearly 21 years ago at 28 weeks pregnant and all I keep asking now is why me? Life can be so cruel at times and I'm still in shock at the moment. Thank you for listening xxxx


----------



## v2007

OMG, i am so sorry. 

I can't imagine how you are feeling. 

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## pinklizzy

:hugs:


----------



## Coleey

I am so sorry! My heart goes out to you :hugs: xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

oh honey, what an awful place to be. Huge hugs :hugs: :hugs: chat it through with your midwife/friends/family. I know it can't take the pain away but it might make you feel a bit better about the birth of Callum. Take care of yourself hun


----------



## cliqmo

Gracious what an awful thing to happen, I'm so terribly sorry :hugs: 

Best of luck with the birth of your baby xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry: OMG I am so deeply sorry, I can't even imagine what you are going through :cry::cry::cry::cry: i wish I could do something for you. My heart is breaking for you :cry::cry::cry::cry: My prayers and thoughts are with you. I am so so sorry :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sophxx

my heart just broke for you. im so so so sorry you are having to go through this. make sure you look after yourself your going to go through a massive amount of different emotions these comeing weeks dont feel guilty for being happy or sad just grieve how you feel you neede to. theres lots of surpport around of you ever feel you need any.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

:( How terrible. All those years that you had together just taken like that... but being positive about your new arrival is surely the right way to go about things. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## reversal

I'm so sorry I can't imagine how you must be feeling, callum will have two big brothers looking over him and keeping him safe :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## silentlullaby

<3


----------



## AveryATL

I can not even imagine being in your situation. I am so, so, so incredibly sorry. I think the only thing you can do is be as strong as you can be for your new arrival. Is there somewhere you can go for grief counseling?


----------



## jennijunni

Oh mama, I cannot imagine the pain you must be in. I am so, so sorry for your loss. I dont know what to say, except that I will be thinking of you, and sending you lots of prayers for a safe easy delivery, and for your heart and soul to be comforted during this difficult time. Hugs.


----------



## cdj1

Thinking of you :hugs: and sending prayers xxx


----------



## pumpkin007

So sorry for your loss, :hugs: hope you have the love and support of some special people to get you through this difficult time


----------



## hippylittlej

That is just so sad to read. I am so very sorry for you and can't imagine how you are feeling or how you will cope. My heart goes out to you and I hope that Callum brings some joy into your life although it may take some time and I am sure his big brothers will be looking down on him.
My thoughts are with you at this difficult time x


----------



## Leeze

I'm so very very sorry for your loss. This must be devastating for you. What a truly awful thing to happen. I hope you've got a lot of support around you right now. xx :hugs:


----------



## hawalkden

Huge hugs :(.. 

Callum will have two amazing :angel:s looking over him forever though I'm sure of it. Hope the birth goes okay for you though. Don't want extra stress on your body. 

I'm so sorry for the losses in your life though x


----------



## sapphires

Deeply sorry for your loss


----------



## Miss_d

heartbreaking :( so sorry for your loss no one deserves to go through what you have went through :( thinking of you x


----------



## Pippin

Goodness I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SnowWhite90

sending massive hugs your way!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eternal

Sending massive hugs ... Im so so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your son, i can not begin to imagine how you feel. I hope you have strong family with you to help you through this very difficult time. Sending love and peace to you and your family xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so very sorry sweetheart :hugs: All I can say is take things a day at a time, and be gentle on yourself. Whatever you feel is not wrong, sending love -x-


----------



## despederata

I'm so sorry... thinking of you...


----------



## APSmum

Life can just be so unfair sometimes, its just not right that this would happen to you especially at what should be a special happy time for you. My thoughts are with you, I hope that you don't feel too conflicted and have time to grieve and time to be happy. When you lose a child, you can feel so guilty afterwards for feeling happy, I hope that you can still feel happiness for Callum. I hope the birth goes well for you and Callum xxxxx


----------



## Chase

I am so sorry. There are no words. Xxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Daniels funeral was today and was absolutely massive and beautiful, I have a sweep in the morning to try and start me off before they try the drugs on Sunday. I feel a lot better about baby coming now that Dan has been laid to rest. Thank you all of you for your kind words it means a lot xxxxx


----------



## yazoo

I am so truly sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## Fruitymeli

im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## zanDark

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry::hugs:


----------



## NashiPear

I'm at a loss for words. Nothing I say will make it any better. But I am thinking of you and hoping that you have many wonderful people around you to support you through what I can only imagine to be the most heartbreaking of times. I hope your new little bundle will help to bring some joy back to your life in the near future as I am sure you have some hard times ahead (and now). *hugs*


----------



## susan36

im so sorry for your loss . i cant even begin to imagen what you have been through . sending you a great big massive :hugs:


----------



## jensonsmummy

I am so sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family at this sad time, and best wishes for the new arrival :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs:


----------



## NuKe

oh my god sweetheart. :cry:

i cant even begin to imagine what you're going through so can't offer any advice. 

i am thinking of you though. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm so sorry. Losing a child is something no mother should have to go through. Losing two is horrific. :hug:
I can't imagine how difficult it is :cry: but you don't need to feel guilty for being excited for your new addition. God has blessed you with a baby. You honor your son by taking care of his brother. God bless you.:hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

:hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss, there are no words that could ease the pain, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

Hun Iam so sorry xxxxx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

as one of the ladies said there are really no words that cover it...

you are in my thoughts and prayers. best wishes to you, your family and your new arrival


x x x x x


----------



## Allie84

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. :hug: I have a brother who died when he was 10 due to an accident with a gun, and I have seen from my parents there is nothing worse than losing a child unexpectedly. I really feel for you and your family.....you're in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Raincloud

I'm so sorry. I won't pretend to know how you feel, but I hope that you have an easy delivery and find some peace.


----------



## bluebirddream

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## kgriffin

i am so very sorry to hear your story, keep your head up


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations on the birth of your baby!!!


----------



## Quackquack99

No parent should have to bury their child. I am so sorry. I have no words of wisdom.


----------



## filipenko32

Wow jojo you must be suffering immense pain and with the excitement of your beautiful baby son it must be unbearable. I'm just so so sorry you have to suffer such pain.


----------



## BERDC99

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! Take care.....Please!


----------



## Fascination

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## calm

I am so shocked to read, I don't know what to say, I am so so sorry :( All my love to you.


----------



## jojo1972

Its been just over 6 weeks since Daniel died and Callum is just over 3 weeks old now. Callums birth was complicated and I ended up having an emergency c-section as we thought we had lost him too:cry: But thankfully he recovered well after a prolasped cord. Grief has hit me hard since having Callum but I knew it would hit at some point. He is a gorgeous baby and helps so much having him here at last, we love him to pieces bless him. It hurts so much having to say good bye to one son and to say hello to another knowing he will never get to know his big brother who really was a treasure beyond belief. Thankfully he has another brother and sister who will keep the memories of Daniel alive and me making up albums for them all so Callum can grow up knowing how special Daniel really was. Thankyou for all of your very kind messages and support, it means alot to me thanks again ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jambobabe

hi hun sorry to hear about your loss i just saw the thread. ive had a few losses in the past and about 6 weeks ago my oldest (19yrs) had a bad sezure and died in his dads arms for 4 mins as it caused him to have a heart attack so although hes ok now i totally understand where you are right now.if you need a chat just PM me anytime.:hugs:

hope your LO helps get you through this awful time xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you for the update JoJo! May you feel God's love wrapped around you during this time of sorrow and new beginnings.


----------



## mummylove

I am so sorry on the loss of both ur sons :( I cant imagine what u av gone through. Just sending loads of :hugs:


----------



## cla

im so glad you are both ok xxx


----------



## beth30

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Desperado167

I have just read this and just want u to know that I am thinking of you and I wish I could wrap my arms around you ,:cry:it is every mothers nightmare to lose a child and I cant even begin to imagine how hard it's been for you ,:hugs:I am gonna include u and your dear family in my prayers everynite ,god Bless you all ,enjoy every minute with your l.o ,love and prayers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

didn't want to r & R
i'm so sorry for you loss x 
congratulations on the birth of Callum xx


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Im so glad that Callum is all ok, sorry to read the birth wasn't easy. :hugs:


----------



## aidasmom

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost a baby girl in August so I understand what it feels like & it's just such a dark place to be. All the years you had with your son & memories - that just must have left you broken. I know nothing can be said to make you feel better - I know this from my own experience - but take the time to grieve or else you will not have dealt with it & will prolong your progress. And do things that make you feel like he's with you, to warm your heart. Your new baby is a blessing, hold onto him tight. Keep strong!!
xo


----------



## missykrissy

I just read ur story... So sorry for the loss for Daniel! Stay strong!!

Congrats for the birth of callum! 

Take care of yourself!


----------



## katie21188

So heartbreaking to hear that, I know he would be looking after your angel babies. I see on your ticket you also lost twins :cry: I was just wondering how far were you and do you know why? I lost my twin daughters nearly 4 months ago at 22+3 weeks due to pprom, we don't know what caused it -maybe just due to twin pregnancy or ic

Lots of :hugs: to you and your family xoxo


----------



## twinmomma

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## jojo1972

katie21188 said:


> So heartbreaking to hear that, I know he would be looking after your angel babies. I see on your ticket you also lost twins :cry: I was just wondering how far were you and do you know why? I lost my twin daughters nearly 4 months ago at 22+3 weeks due to pprom, we don't know what caused it -maybe just due to twin pregnancy or ic
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to you and your family xoxo

I was almost 10 weeks pregnant the girls. We know for definite one was a girl and the other is just gut instinct telling me she was. I had a missed miscarriage and disappearing twin syndrome and had to have medical management. So yes 3 children in one year to lose is alto :( xxx


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/rose.gif xx


----------



## wookie130

I realize this is an older thread, but I couldn't help but pass along my deepest sympathies on the loss of your teenage son. I cannot even begin to understand or imagine the grief you and your family have experienced from this tragedy. What I do know, is that your son is watching over you, and his tiny new little brother, and the rest of your family. Bless you, and know that every emotion you've felt during this tremendously difficult time is justifiable, real, and normal. 

May Daniel rest in peace, and with the Lord's help, bestow many blessings upon your family, and on your new infant son.


----------



## ferens06

I lost my brother when he was 17 years old. My mum turned 40 and got pregnant a couple of years after by accident. She felt very guilty for any love she felt towards the new baby, and felt she was replacing my brother. She ended up with bad post natal depression, but she got through it, and you will too. There is never a day that goes by that we don't miss my brother, but time helps the pain.

I'm so sorry for your loss, to have your son taken away from you so young. He will be looking down over you and his new little brother :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

jojo1972 said:


> My gorgeous 17 year old son died last week in hospital after being hit by a car whilst on his push bike. I feel guilty for any excitement I feel for having baby Callum and can't grieve properly for the son I've just lost. His funeral is on monday 3rd and I'm having a sweep the day after to try and start things off due to me having gestational diabetes. This is not the first loss I've suffered as I lost my first son nearly 21 years ago at 28 weeks pregnant and all I keep asking now is why me? Life can be so cruel at times and I'm still in shock at the moment. Thank you for listening xxxx

I am so very, very sorry :cry:. I hope you can find peace in your heart one day xx


----------



## WantingABubba

jojo1972 said:


> katie21188 said:
> 
> 
> So heartbreaking to hear that, I know he would be looking after your angel babies. I see on your ticket you also lost twins :cry: I was just wondering how far were you and do you know why? I lost my twin daughters nearly 4 months ago at 22+3 weeks due to pprom, we don't know what caused it -maybe just due to twin pregnancy or ic
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to you and your family xoxo
> 
> I was almost 10 weeks pregnant the girls. We know for definite one was a girl and the other is just gut instinct telling me she was. I had a missed miscarriage and disappearing twin syndrome and had to have medical management. So yes 3 children in one year to lose is alto :( xxxClick to expand...

Omg, darling, I am so, so, so sorry. This is too much for one person - it's not fair. I wish you love & hugs :cry: xx


----------



## Becktoria

So so sorry. Such terrible heartbreaking time for you. I know nothing's the same as losing a child. I lost my mum when my first daughter was born if it hadn't been for my daughter and the focus on her I would not of got through it, she was my complete rock and has been again recently when I had my other daughter stillborn. Please don't feel guilty, the pain you are going through must be horrendous, your baby is going to be your ray of sunshine and will get you through this awful grief. Sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

I am in tears reading your post, what a tragedy :( 

I cannot imagine what you must be going through and I know there are no words to make you feel better. I am genuinely sorry for your loss and I wish you and your family lots of love and strength at this heartbreaking time. xx


----------



## 3boys

so so sorry


----------



## Reedy

I'm so very sorry for your loss x I cant even begin to imagine what your going through x


----------



## thisismysnoka

OMG I am so sorry to hear about your loss. There are no words anyone can say that will heal you. Its fine to be excited about the new baby but still fine to grieve about the lost too. My prayers go to you and your family. XOXO


----------



## jojo1972

Callum has been a god send bless him, he's gorgeous and he has kept me from falling to pieces these last few months. I know people always tell us that it gets easier, but all of us on here know it doesn't. We just learn ways of coping with our losses. I love this forum where we can talk to each other and not feel so alone xxxx


----------



## Loui1001

I am so so sorry for what you're going through xxxxxx


----------

